

Using F# for testing - ScottWRobinson
http://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/posts/low-risk-ways-to-use-fsharp-at-work-3/

======
ZenoArrow
If you're interested in using F# for testing, you may be interested in this
Mark Seemann lecture about TDD in F#, turns out it's well suited for writing
unit tests, even unit tests for other .NET languages:

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/mock-fsharp-
tdd](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/mock-fsharp-tdd)

Mark Seemann also has a F# Unit Testing course on Pluralsight if you're
interested in applying this in practice (Pluralsight is awesome by the way,
it's not free but if your company can afford it I can definitely recommend it,
especially if you use Microsoft products in your tech stack):

[http://www.pluralsight.com/courses/fsharp-unit-
testing](http://www.pluralsight.com/courses/fsharp-unit-testing)

------
dnesteruk
I tried using F# (FsTest, specifically) for testing. It's great to be able to
write verbose test names with double-backquote syntax, that way your test
cases read in English instead of this_ugly_underscore_based_sentences.

